# IVF after a tubal?



## OhMeOhMy (Apr 2, 2004)

I had my tubes tied after my last child with my ex. My SO and I have been discussing having a child together and using IVF to do so. I have had multiple "normal/healthy" pregnancies pre tubal and he has had a child as well (so we are in "working order", other than the tubal). I have heard there is "natural" and "chemical" IVF procedures (one uses the chlomed, etc as the other does not). We are still a ways away from doing this, but I would like to hear from others about this. Have you had IVF? Was it "Natural" or not? I would really love to talk to someone who has had it done after a tubal as well.
TIA


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

I am not sure you can do a natural IVF. You need to take meds to stimulate your ovaries to produce multiple eggs. When you ovulate, your body gets rid of the eggs that aren't up to snuff....either thru m/c or not fertilizing. There is no way to guarantee that the egg that they retrieve will be viable - so the retrieve many in order to have some that fertilize.

Good luck!

a


----------



## OhMeOhMy (Apr 2, 2004)

I thought it was weird too when my OB mentioned it. I looked at a few sites and did find one that mentioned it. Basically they said if you have had normal, viable births in the past, you can skip the meds and just hope the one egg works. Much cheaper to do, obviously, but it is still a risk to spend a few grand on ONE egg that may or may not be viable.


----------

